# leaking breast milk and ttc?



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

Dear Midwife,
I gave birth to a full term baby boy (Luca) on 5th March 2006. I only expressed breast milk twice and did not ever get to breast feed him (he couldn't swallow). My baby died on the 2nd April 2006 due to a brain tumour and I'm currently ttc again.  

The problem is that my breasts are still leaking milk- even after 3 months. The amount is very little and the leakage is not very frequent, but I'm worried that it could stop me from conceiving - could it? 

Thanks for your time
Suze
x
ps I'm currently taking Clomid and Metformin as I have PCOS


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your little man, how heartbraking....

I dont think the fact that you are still leaking a little is a problem with trying to conceive  , its hormonal and it is not long ago that you delivered.

If it makes you feel better i still get the odd bead even now and he will be 7 in October!

Hope you suceed soon

Jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Am really sorry to hear about your baby.  I agree with Jan, you can still get leaking breasts for a while.  The clomid may be increasing it a little bit aswell, as it's stimulating your progesterone levels.  I wish you the best of luck ttc

emilycaitlin xx


----------

